# 2nd Wave Daemons Release



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

We have all seen the new plastic Daemon Prince.










But what about the new plastic Plaguebearers and Pink Horrors? Last i herd they were supposed to be released around summer '09.:dunno: :scratchhead: Has anyone herd or seen anything? If so post any news or pics you find inquireing minds wanna know.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Isn't that a WFB release for hordes of chaos?


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

That looks awesome......

Might use that as a sub for a bloodthirster, it looks so awesome


----------



## Vampboi (Jan 9, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Isn't that a WFB release for hordes of chaos?


Nah, there is pictures of 2 of them in the WFG Chaos Demons codex. They're the new plastic demon princes. I for one will be very excited.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Straight from BoLS:



BoLS said:


> While first reported as a Q2 2009 release, it looks like it had been pulled to make room for Planetstrike, said to be on way around July. There was no word on the Daemon 2nd wave's fate, but we hear chatter that the delay may be minor and they could still be on the squedule for late 2009.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Isn't that a WFB release for hordes of chaos?


they would be for both, seeing as all units except for the inexplicable Soulgrinder are fully interchangable between systems. and whilst not looking like a mutated Space Marine, there is no real reason why the DP couldn't be used in a CSM army.

personally, i'm not really that swayed by it, i think it looks pretty similar to Belakor, but with worse details (have you seen the mouth on the alternative head?!). i'll probably pick one up for parts though.

also, i have no faith at all in this whole '2nd wave' thing. i believe the concept of 2nd waves is mostly jumped up internet wish-listing, based on what other companies like PP do. i will admit that the Orks were a smallish exception, but we already had firm details and even pics about those secondary releases before the first lot were released. so my guess is, that at the moment there is only the plastic DP still to be released.

i will accept the reality of a daemon '2nd wave' when i see photos of the miniatures and not before. everyone wants plastic horrors and plaguebearers, and thinks that they should have been released before now, but that doesn't mean that GW have plans to do so.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well as everyone that has the Daemons Codex or army book has seen the Daemons look almost like there pictures in the book. If that is the case the Plaguebearers will be the Same size as Terminators. Check out the picture of the Plaguebearers killing Guardsmen on page 15 of the 40k Daemons Codex.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I would give up at least one major internal organ for plastic Plaguebearers...


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

I really hope the 2nd wave will be this year still, the orks got their 2nd wave about year + a few months after the 1st wave


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I would give up at least one major internal organ for plastic Plaguebearers...


:laugh: I bet you would. A bit more seriously I'd love to see them too along with Horrors and Seekers which are the other missing units, and maybe plastic Furies too


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I gave up on a secound wave of daemons a long time ago. I just switched to converting Zombies to Bearers and Ghouls to Horrors. 

Also I picked up a Ogre Tyrant to convert in to a Nugle Daemons prince, its still metal but it looks a lot better then the crappy one they have for CSM.

Edit~Ya GW needs to get off there arse and give us back our seekers! There one of the units that you can't easily convert from anything els out right now. It is a major problem for the Slannesh armys.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> We have all seen the new plastic Daemon Prince.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen this mini is it available now? I can't find it anywhere on the GW site. It is much cooler than the daemon prince I have now.:victory:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

This is why when I learned the Daemon Codex was coming out, I grabbed as many boxes of old metal Horrors and Plaguebearers as I could, as they still came with 10 models then. I just want that Daemon Prince... it looks much prettier than my current one, though I think I'd be forced to give it wings even though they're a terrible upgrade in game.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> I have not seen this mini is it available now?:


Sorry dude it's not out yet but i wish it was.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the new daemon prince , i'll finally have an all plastic chaos marines army.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I just want that Daemon Prince... it looks much prettier than my current one



prettier?, daemon prince?, prettier? :shok:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> prettier?, daemon prince?, prettier? :shok:


Daemon princes are very pretty, But Nugle is the prettiest.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Daemon princes are very pretty, But Nugle is the prettiest.


Oh yeah, Nurgle is the Kate Moss of Evil, warp dwelling mostrosities.:laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Be'lakor is the prettiest of the daemon models GW's made, including the plastic prince above. Shame, really, that they don't sell Be'lakor anymore-- made some of the Forge World models look like junk. I expect my Be'lakor will see many years of service in various armies... he's soon to be red rather than black, and joining my Khornate Warriors of Chaos horde.

Anyway, they -really- need plastic plaguebearers and horrors. A lot of people (locally, at least) hold to the "old" fluff where the gods just didn't have a big dysfunctional family, and were at each other's throats. So if you want a daemon army of Nurgle or Tzeentch, all your models are pewter except for Soul Grinders. We point and laugh at daemons on round bases, though... most people build their armies to be usable in both games around here if they have daemons, with virtually identical army lists as far as composition goes, so interestingly enough, the daemon engines are relatively uncommon, and models that are on bases are invariably on square 'uns. Doesn't make a difference in 40k, after all-- if anything, it's a disadvantage. I'm rambling, I know. Point is, daemons of Nurgle and Tzeentch, at least on an army-wide scale, are too pricey in pewter to be practical.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Anyway, they -really- need plastic plaguebearers and horrors. A lot of people (locally, at least) hold to the "old" fluff where the gods just didn't have a big dysfunctional family, and were at each other's throats. So if you want a daemon army of Nurgle or Tzeentch, all your models are pewter except for Soul Grinders.


They should never have bothered creating the Soulgrinder since the Defiler is a Daemon engine and a fine model already. Tzeentch players get a extra kick in the teeth as none of the models for their special characters are available. 
At least the long awaited forgeworld lord of change looks amazing.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> They should never have bothered creating the Soulgrinder since the Defiler is a Daemon engine and a fine model already. Tzeentch players get a extra kick in the teeth as none of the models for their special characters are available.
> At least the long awaited forgeworld lord of change looks amazing.


Lord of change comes with two heads so it is easily made in to Kairos. 

Ya ALL my daemons are on square bases, and I will never buy a Soul Grinder because I can't run it in both. And only stupid daemon players buy the crappy metal models for Bearers and Horrors, just get Zombies and Ghouls, its a lot cheaper and they look better in the end.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

JokerGod said:


> And only stupid daemon players buy the crappy metal models for Bearers and Horrors,


Gee, thanks.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the pewter daemons. Except that they're pewter. I personally really like the current Horrors, and I liked the Daemonettes and Bloodletters that were part of the same release group-- the more devilish looking Bloodletters with axes, and the daemonettes that are sleek and almost elvish. Hell, I stocked up on the pewter Bloodletters and Daemonettes before they released the current plastics. I'm not a fan of Plaguebearers in general, or any of Nurgle's daemons particularly, but there's still absolutely nothing wrong with the models as far as the models go. 

If someone were to put a bunch of ghouls and zombies down in front of me, I'd expect them to either be pretty impressively converted to clearly be the cyclopean, one-horned daemons they're supposed to be, or I'd give you a lot of crap. I'd still play the game, don't get me wrong-- but there are some corners you just can't really cut. It's kind of like when someone puts units of skeletons that have a single bit on the base and it's not even modelled to look like the dead are rising or anything-- it's just a skull on the base. In short-- don't be cheap, because it makes the game less for everyone, yourself included, in my opinion.


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Lord of change comes with two heads so it is easily made in to Kairos.
> 
> Ya ALL my daemons are on square bases, and I will never buy a Soul Grinder because I can't run it in both. And only stupid daemon players buy the crappy metal models for Bearers and Horrors, just get Zombies and Ghouls, its a lot cheaper and they look better in the end.


Would love to see a How too guide with pictures on ur zombie/ghoul conversions...


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Gee, thanks.


you actually spent the money on the ugly models? You poor daemon player...


When I get the batch of Ghouls I will post something up on how to convert them to horrors, Zombies are more simple, green stuff head, give them swords, get bigger bases >.<


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I have seen many daemon conversions as of late. No big deal IMO, however Joker, I don't think calling people who buy the metal models stupid is the right way to get your point across. I for one like the new-ish plague bearers compared to the goofy assed ones of yore. The horrors too are impressive and if it weren't for the cost i'd have a bucket load of them. I recently saw a conversion of Kroot into horrors, and with the GS work you'd never know they weren't the actual metal models. As for the ugliness of the figures, it's all in your taste, SoH enjoyed the older letters and daemonettes... I for one HATE and DESPISE the looks of them. The old flesh hounds too are ridiculous, I painted up five of them, finishing them off today. I bought them because there was a tournament comming, and the newer (remakes of the old) flesh hounds weren't out yet. So it is a matter of taste. I have two more units of 5 sitting in their box. I spet 22 bucks on the new Chaos Hounds and I think they are flesh houndish enough to get by! However, I will continue to spend the high end money for the figures I want because I don't have the time to convert. I have one conversion project on the go and that is converting Dark Elf cold ones into Seekers. They are the closest you can get to a newer, daemonic looking seeker.


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

How can you call the Plaguebearers ugly?! They're supposed to be ugly. I'm with Katie on this one, I love them. If they make the plastic Plaguebearers any prettier then the pewter ones I'll stock up on the metal ones after I'm finished bitching about it. The horrors are OK, but I'll wait for plastic models. I don't care how they look, they're followers of the lord of _change_. As for the daemon prince, I might pick one up and add it to my 40k army. But that Forge-World one that just came out looks way better, and comes with a herald.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

I wubs my metal plaguebearers. My only hope is that the plastics are good by comparison

True, zombies work. Take a zombie, add flabby rotting stomaches etc (like the Pbearer ones), and then add the flabby rotting granny legs =P
Cheap yet aweshum


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope that the new plastic Plaguebeaers come with Nurglings like the Tyranid Warriors and Guant box sets came with Rippers.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like the current PBs a lot more if they where not metal. I just hate metal with a passion. I will say I love them because they are a LOT easier to paint then other models for me. 5 don in less then an hour? Sweet! 534 left to go! (I am making a fluffy WFB army... 7 units of 77 PBs  ) but the price just makes me cry inside. 

And I'm sorry but the current Horrors just look like they where stolen from a really bad Japanese tentacle rape movie.

And horus, you take the things I say way to seriously, everything I ever say should be taken with a chuckle.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

JokerGod said:


> you actually spent the money on the ugly models? You poor daemon player...


Well, yeah, of course they're ugly. They're one-eyed, rotting daemonic minions of the Plague God. And I bought two regiment boxes of 10 each and converted up Icons - cost me significantly less than it would have to buy the 5 man boxes they're selling nowadays. As for conversions... no thanks. No offense, but I doubt that zombies and such make for convincing Daemons. Sounds like a cop out to me.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

having recently been to the gt and seen about 40 daemon armies, i saw alot of [i use the term lightly] conversions for daemon models and i have to saw i thought the vast majority looked absolutely shit.

Metal for the win. Unless your actually going to put some effort in.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

jigplums said:


> having recently been to the gt and seen about 40 daemon armies, i saw alot of [i use the term lightly] conversions for daemon models and i have to saw i thought the vast majority looked absolutely shit.
> 
> Metal for the win. Unless your actually going to put some effort in.


Ya I have seen some lazy people do the same, one twit took Unconverted Ghouls and Chaos Spawn and tried to pull it off as Horrors and BloodCrushers.

And using Zombies and Ghouls is the a huge cop out, I'm coping out of paying 88$ for 20 when I can spend 35$ and a little more time and get the same amount.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> I would like the current PBs a lot more if they where not metal. I just hate metal with a passion. I will say I love them because they are a LOT easier to paint then other models for me. 5 don in less then an hour? Sweet! 534 left to go! (I am making a fluffy WFB army... 7 units of 77 PBs  ) but the price just makes me cry inside.
> 
> And I'm sorry but the current Horrors just look like they where stolen from a really bad Japanese tentacle rape movie.
> 
> And horus, you take the things I say way to seriously, everything I ever say should be taken with a chuckle.



I can see where you're comming from for sure, 7 units of 77 is insane tbh... That would make me cry too LOL However to get back on track, the reality of plastic plague bearers and Horrors is probably not going to be a reality! I for one love the metal models and prefer to paint them than plastic ones. The reality of GW is that it's a business and they can be shrewd. They gotta make money to stay afloat and making everything in plastic is probably not going to happen. And no Joker, I don't take everything seriously, just don't see calling people stupid as very funny... I would love to see your conversion work though to get an idea of where you're going with the zombies and the like


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya the current batch of zombies are not do very well, just put a bit of GS over the face ot cover one eye and make a horn, but after a local RT in two weeks there going to be striped and redone to a better standard. I just needed to get them don so I could paint them all up with the rest of my army for the games... this is the last time I make a new list two weeks before an RT and none of it is painted.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

would just like to add that the metal plaguebearer models are infinitely better in person than from the pictures... I ran my army without nurgle at the beginning because I thought I didn't like the models, but then got a couple boxes on a whim and I love their look now... the horrors are also very nice but the arms are really flimsy and keep falling off =/


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I have seen some amazing Plaquebearer convertions. The best one i saw was a mix of zombie and kroot.


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Well, yeah, of course they're ugly. They're one-eyed, rotting daemonic minions of the Plague God. And I bought two regiment boxes of 10 each and converted up Icons - cost me significantly less than it would have to buy the 5 man boxes they're selling nowadays. As for conversions... no thanks. No offense, but I doubt that zombies and such make for convincing Daemons. Sounds like a cop out to me.


Ya ive had 2nd thoughts on a conversion attempt..... im not gonna. the PBs and Horrors look great as they are........ who do we have to sacrifice to get plastics out of GW???


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

We need pictures of these conversions........ words aint doing it for me peeps lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't wait for this Beautiful model. I like how there are two different poses not including mixing and matching / custom work! It has been in the GW catalogue for some time now but as far as it coming out sometime soon all we can do is pray ....










I found this pic just a little more detail / close up... 

Side Note... I like how my Screen name is being advertised in other sigs now ... *Raises Glass to Syph*

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

ChaosFTW i'm sorry i copyed your SIG. But that has to be the most badass Nurgle sig i have ever seen. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

A little off topic, if you have to ask, PM him 

The daemon prince looks sweeet though, I just wish they'd have parts with space marine bits 'n' pieces, as daemon princes WERE space marines. Still prefer it to the old one though.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

when in doubt said:


> A little off topic, if you have to ask, PM him
> 
> The daemon prince looks sweeet though, I just wish they'd have parts with space marine bits 'n' pieces, as daemon princes WERE space marines. Still prefer it to the old one though.


most Daemon Princes where never Space Marines. They are just champions for the chaos gods or the lesser daemons that fight for them.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

All Daemon Princes were once mortal, but were elevated to Daemonhood by one or more of the Gods of Chaos. Some of them used to be Space Marines, yes, but plenty (and dare I say most) weren't.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> A little off topic, if you have to ask, PM him


Dude i started this thred so if i want to say something to someone else then i will. I'm sorry you don't like it but how about not making such a big deal about it next time.:nono::good:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeesh, just saying. Starting a thread doesn't reeeaallly give you power over it, but oh well, whatevs...

But yeah. Plastic plaguebearers would be nice I suppose, but they'd have to be good, I really like the metal ones. 

So gonna pick up a couple (using the term loosely) of those daemon princes. Looks like way too much opportunity for conversion to let pass


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Dude i started this thred so if i want to say something to someone else then i will. I'm sorry you don't like it but how about not making such a big deal about it next time.:nono::good:


I actually agree with him. Keep on topic please Heretics. k:

(And it was I who made the sig btw)


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

I like the metal Plaguebearer models, it's just that plastic is so much easier to work with overall for conversions and stuff than metal that I'd jump at a few boxes of plastic PBs on general principle. Having said that, I'm intending to start seriously working on my scratchbuilding over the next few months and one of the things I'm going to be having a go at is a Herald of Nurgle based on the picture that accompanies the Plaguebearer entry in the Chaos Daemons codex. I love the way it goes on about their skinny wasted limbs right next to a picture of a hulking great sort of Sumo Plaguebearer


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

lol it IS a great pic but nothing compared to the demon pics in the old hordes of chaos book or for that matter the new warriors of chaos pics.

still a great pic!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I've skimmed all the pages so far and haven't seen it mentioned so I'll say this. When I was at a school Combat Patrol tournament in Nottingham yesterday I asked one of the GW employees about the 2nd Daemon release. The response was *cough*Fateweaver*cough*. . .


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

WHAT? they might be bringing out fateweaver model!?!

awesome!

he deserves it.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Now all we need is Ku'gath, Scarbrand, The Changling, Seekers of Slannesh, and the Herelds of Tzeench, Slannesh, and Nurgle and we will be happy:biggrin:.


----------

